# best way to study for NREMT-B exam?



## Arw33

I'm not taking my online exam for another month, i need a good way to study and keep up on the information


----------



## Shishkabob

Read through your book again.


Everything that's on the test is in the book.


----------



## medicRob

Arw33 said:


> I'm not taking my online exam for another month, i need a good way to study and keep up on the information



emtb.com, read your textbook, take an NR practice test.


----------



## Shishkabob

Naw, I wouldn't suggest a NR practice test before you take it your first time.  


The majority of people pass the first test.  Give it a shot without rotting your thinking by taking a test that may or may not be closed to how the NR is set up.     ONLY if you fail should you start looking for different mediums.  That way, you know what the test is like, you can compare it to the practice tests, and you know where you sucked on the TRUE test.


----------



## medicRob

Linuss said:


> Naw, I wouldn't suggest a NR practice test before you take it your first time.
> 
> 
> The majority of people pass the first test.  Give it a shot without rotting your thinking by taking a test that may or may not be closed to how the NR is set up.     ONLY if you fail should you start looking for different mediums.  That way, you know what the test is like, you can compare it to the practice tests, and you know where you sucked on the TRUE test.



That's true. Do they still send out the little sheet on fails that says, "Above Average, Below Average, etc"?


----------



## Shishkabob

What, you ask that as if I would know.


I'd have to have actually failed the NR to know that


----------



## medicRob

Linuss said:


> What, you ask that as if I would know.
> 
> 
> I'd have to have actually failed the NR to know that



Didn't mean it like that, lol. I was thinking more along the lines of perhaps you knew someone who failed the exam.


----------



## KY_EMT

Before I took the NREMT (online) I used www.emtb.com over and over and over and over again. Also, your textbook will hold nearly all the answers that will be on the test. To be honest, there were 3 questions that I answered during the online test that we had not even COVERED in our class and that were not in our textbook. Might have been a mistake, I don't know. All I know is that study, study, study is the best way to pass the test.


----------



## EMTtoBE

Jblearning.com helped me a lot


----------



## SR17

Telling you right now the best thing to pass this thing is the emt achieve by pearson hall. you get that down you will pass first try.


----------



## KY_EMT

SR17 said:


> Telling you right now the best thing to pass this thing is the emt achieve by pearson hall. you get that down you will pass first try.



True...Pearson Hall is the way to go.  Some of my fellow EMTs credit that with getting them through the test


----------



## SR17

KY_EMT said:


> True...Pearson Hall is the way to go.  Some of my fellow EMTs credit that with getting them through the test



I tried all sorts of different routes and it seemed like Pearson hall had the best things to offer, as well as being the closest to the real deal.

I tired the emt-training.com and it was no where near what you need to know.


----------



## CBadger

I studied outlines I made of each chapter in the book (which I made during the class). Also, reread chapters I skimmed over (like Operations) and chapters I knew were common things to mess up on (OB/GYN, peds, cardio). Make sure you study vitals for each age group and don't forget the protocol for each thing.

Read every question on the exam really carefully, take notes on the white board cause it forces you to think more critically about the question.

I also used EMT Achieve which came with my Brady book. Lot's of good practice tests that definitely helped. Also used some common prep websites and a workbook that I bought outside of the class as well as reviewing the one we did along with the class.

Did pretty well in the class and the prep, but the exam was still hard. Some questions are very vague so take your time. With all this stuff, I passed on the first time, but didn't feel good about it coming out of the exam.

Good luck!


----------



## adamjh3

Read your book again. Use flashcards if that's your style. 

I had access to JBLearning throughout my EMT course, that probably helped, I likely wouldn't pay for it out of pocket, though. 

Two days before your test, do a quick scan over your notes

The day before your test, don't do anything remotely related to EMT, go out, have fun, and get a good night's rest. 

Then, nail your test. 

When you start reviewing info too close to the test, you'll start second guessing yourself.


----------



## nemedic

the online practice site of your choice, re reading your book, with focus on the sections you struggled on in class, flashcards. Where my state doesn't recognize NREMT, I had the results from my state written to give me a heads up where to focus. Pediatrics and OB were the two "problem" areas where I had the greatest questions wrong. From what I have gathered from some EMS instructors, those two sections are generally where people are lacking, as most programs cover them the least of the different modules.


----------

